# window crank



## wlf89 (Jun 11, 2007)

i have a 82 datsun truck and the window crank has broke and i want to replace it but i dont know how to get it off most trucks i have worked on you would push the panel in a little bit and take a piece of wire and pull a little clip off and it would slide off but this truck does not have no play in the panel and it dont have no screw holding the knob on what do i do


----------



## khooper (Mar 13, 2008)

You have to have a window crank remover, this tool looks like a U on a stick, and you slide this tool in between the the crank and the door panel and trip the lock pin, then the crank will pull off. 
___________________
Hang up and drive.
Autopartswarehouse.com will help you.


----------

